# העברת משכורת האישה לחשבון החותנת



## Blink25 (24/7/13)

העברת משכורת האישה לחשבון החותנת 
הודעה קצת שונה מהרגיל בפורום אני מניח...

התחתנו בשעה טובה אך בסוף השבוע שעבר... אשתי היא בת יחידה לאימא הגרושה וחיה איתה עד שהכרתי אותה. ההתנהלות הכלכלית של שתיהן היתה משותפת עד עכשיו, המשכורת של אשתי היתה מועברת לחשבון של אימא שלה והאימא היתה מפרישה לה כספים לפי צרכיה לחשבון שלה. שאר הכסף כנראה הלך לחיסכון (שאני עדיין לא מודע אליו).

עכשיו חמותי רוצה שאשתי תמשיך להעביר לה את המשכורת והיא בתורה ביום העברת המשכורת תעביר לחשבון שלנו את הסכום. היתרון מבחינתה הוא שזה חוסך לה דמי ניהול כיוון שלאשתי יש הנחה משמעותית בדמי ניהול חשבון (גם לי יש הנחה כזו בחשבון המשותף שלנו).

יש לי דעה בנושא אבל הייתי מעוניין לשמוע את דעת הפורום...

בתודה לעונים,


----------



## ברבורה (24/7/13)

ממש לא, 
א. למה רק אחריי החתונה אתה נזכר בזה?? דברים כאלו עושים לפני החתונה
ב. אני לא הייתי מוכנה בשום פנים שבעלי יעביר את הכספים שלו לחשבון של הוריו והם היו דואגים להעביר את השכר. אני לא סומכת על מחוות של רצון טוב. לא הייתי מוכנה שהשם שלי יהיה חלק מחשבון שלא אני מנהלת.

אני יכולה להבין שאשתך רוצה ביטחון כלכלי (אותו חיסכון שאתה מדבר עליו) וזה באמת מומלץ אבל דברים צריכים להיות גלויים.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/7/13)

אני לא הייתי מסכימה נראה לי 
אם זה היה המצב אצלנו.
מבחינתי ברגע שזוג מתחתן - הם מנהלים חשבון יחד בלי אנשים נוספים.
המשכורות של בני הזוג נכנסות ישירות לחשבון הבנק שלהם ולא של מישהו אחר.
האמת שגם לא הייתי רוצה שמישהו יתערב לי בהוצאות ובחשבון וגם לא להסתמך עליהם שיעבירו לי את הסכום המדוייק.
נראה לי משהו מיותר ושאותי גם היה מרגיז. 

אז אם זה היה המקרה אצלנו - הייתי אומרת לבעלי עוד לפני החתונה שיסדר את הנושא הזה כי זה לא מקובל עליי. 

לגבי דמי הניהול שנחסכים - תפנו לבנק שלכם ותבקשו את אותם התנאים עבור החשבון של חמותך. 
לעיתים הסניף דווקא כן הולך לקראת בעל החשבון על מנת שיישאר אצלם ולא יפתח חשבון בבנק אחר ויעבור.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (24/7/13)

לא ולא 
אפשר לחסוך דמי ניהול בדרכים אחרות


בשום פנים ואופן


----------



## yael rosen (24/7/13)

חסרה פה דעה אחת 
והיא של בת זוגתך - מה היא אומרת? מה היא הייתה רוצה לעשות?
לדעתי אתם צריכים לקבל את ההחלטה הזו יחד, ואם כרגע אין הסכמה חשוב להבין למה אין הסכמה ואיפה נקודות המחלוקות ובעיקר - מה הפחדים או הצרכים הרגשיים שמזינים את חוסר הרצון שלכם להתפשר (למשל אם היא לא רוצה להכניס משכורת ישירות לחשבון המשותף) - אולי תגלו שיש כל מיני חששות לגבי העתיד הכלכלי, אותם אפשר לפתור יחד בכל מיני דרכים שיהיו מקובלות על שניכם. 
לי ולבן הזוג שלי קל יותר להתנהל בחשבון אחד (או בשני חשבונות שאנחנו מנהלים יחד, כפי שהיה עד לאחרונה) אבל בלי לתת לאדם שלישי להכנס למשוואה. ניהול של כסף משותף מצריך תקשורת טובה בין בני הזוג, וכמו כן חשוב להבין שלא תמיד מסכימים על האופן שבו מנהלים את הכסף ולכן לפעמים מתפשרים או מאפשרים חופש האחת לשני - זה בדיוק האתגר שעומד מולכם עכשיו.

בכל מקרה, הבעיה להבנתי היא לא האופן שבו תנהלו יחד את הכסף המשותף שלכם, אלא האופן שבו אתם מתקשרים - האם החותנת היא זו שמחליטה על הכספים שלכם? או שההחלטות מתקבלות יחד ומוצאות לפועל בהסכמה הדדית? אלו לדעתי הנקודות שעליכם לפתור, יחד. ואז לעמוד מול החותנת היקרה ולעדכן אותה במה בהחלטתכם. 
בהצלחה.


----------



## יום וליל (24/7/13)

כל כך הרבה בלאגן בשביל 20 שקל בחודש 
אם הנושא כלכך מפריע לך (זה הפורום השני שאני ואה את ההודעה שלך)
כנראה שזה לא מוצא חן בעיניך.
בלי קשר למה דעתם של זרים מאינטרנט אתה צריך לעמוד על שלך 
ולכל הפחות להגיד שזה לא נראה לך ושצריך לעשות מזהו אחרת.

אתה צריך לעמוד מול אישתך ולא מולנו.
זו סוגיה פשוטה ביותר ואתה מתקשה מולה, מה תעשה בסוגיות קשות ורגישות יותר?


----------



## ברבורה (24/7/13)

לא הכי קשור אבל 
אני מכירה הורים שהכניסו את הילדים שלהם לחובות של מאות אלפי שקלים. יש הורים שהם לא אחראים ולא תמיד אפשר לסמוך עליהם.
תמיד צריך להיות ערניים


----------



## יום וליל (24/7/13)

ועדיין לדעתי הבעיה היא שהוא לא מסוגל להתנגד 
או לחילופין שהדעה של האמא חשובה יותר משלו, 
וזו הבעיה היתר גדולה.

אם היו מתחשבים בדעתו הוא לא היה התיעץ איתנו.


----------



## Blink25 (28/7/13)

לא רציתי להגיב לנושא,רק לשמוע את דעת הפורום.. 
אבל רק לידיעה כללית, פרסמתי הודעה רק בפורום אחד ולא בשניים... לא אני פרסמתי את ההודעה בפורום הזה (כנראה מנהלי הפורום העתיקו אותו אוטומטית כדי שיופיע בדף הראשי...)


----------



## tafti8888 (28/7/13)

זה מצב אבסורדי שצריך לפתור אותו 
מה זה "המשכורת של אשתי היתה מועברת לחשבון של אימא שלה והאימא היתה מפרישה לה כספים לפי צרכיה לחשבון שלה" ? אני מאד בעד לעזור להורים , במיוחד כשהם זקוקים , אבל המצב צריך להיות הפוך -  האשה שלך מקבלת כסף לחשבון שלה והיא זאת שצריכה להעביר כסף לאמא שלה - לפי הצרכים שלה . חוץ מזה כמה דמי ניהול זה לא הרבה מדי כסף - כמה זה כבר יכול להיות ? 50 ש"ח הכי הרבה ? 
אני מציעה לך קודם כל לבדוק כמה דמי ניהול שהיא משלמת , לחקור ולבדוק לאן הולכים הכספים שלכם , כי לי נראה שהמצב הוא שחמוך רוצה לשלוט על הכסף ומה שנעשה בו , ואתם בתור זוג נשוי צריכים להתנהל עצמאית לגמריי , גם מבחינה כלכלית.
חמותך נשמעת לי אישה דיי שתלטנית  , ואתה צריך להיזהר פה כי הרבה פעמים הורים מרעילים ילדים נגד בן/בת זוג וזה מביא לגירושים.
תחקור , תבדוק , אבל תהיה חכם ותנהל את עניין העברת החשבון בזהירות , בחכמה ובתחמנות (שלא יצא מצב שחמותך תבכה לאשתך שאתה רע אלייה ורוצה לגנוב את הכסף)- אתה יכול למשל לנסות לשכנע אותה שזה הכרחי , ושאה תעביר לה את כל הכסף שהיא תצטרך.


----------



## נהורית1 (28/7/13)

ולמה שלא תצטרף גם אתה לחשבון המשותף? 
נוסף לחשבון המשותף שלך ושל האישה, תבקש
מהחמות שגם אתה רוצה להצטרף לחשבון שלה כשותף
רגיל. אם התגובה שלה תהיה שלילית, אז כדאי שתגיד
לחמות שאתה רוצה שכל הכסף שחסכה יכנס לחשבון
שלך ושל אשתך, ותוציא אותה מהחשבון.
כל זה מראה על חשדנות וחוסר אמון. כפי שנאמר
כאן, חבל שלא פתרת את הבעיה לפני החתונה.


----------



## elians (28/7/13)

נשמע די הזוי 
ידעתי שיש דברים מוזרים אבל כאלו ?

תאמר לאשתך, אתם ביחד כעת , חשבון משותף, הוצאות משותפות , המשכורת של שניכם אמורה להכנס לאותו מקום ולא לעבור "מס חמות" נוסף, 

משהו פה לא מרגיש טוב, לא מקבל את זה.


----------



## amitshka (28/7/13)

באתי מהראשי, מציעה זווית שונה: 
כולם מטילים ספק במניעיה של האם, אך יכול להיות גם תרחיש אחר:
המשכורת מועברת לאמא כדי שתפקח שהיא לא מתבזבזת ומתמסמסת על שטויות, ותוודא שנשאר ממנה חסכון משמעותי.
זאת התנהלות שיכולה להתאים לאדם צעיר שלא יודע לנהל את הכסף שלו, וההורה עם הנסיון עושה זאת עבורו. בשום פנים ואופן לא הייתי מסכימה שמצב כזה יימשך לאחר חתונה.
"דמי ניהול" נשמע כמו תירוץ צולע, ובחלט לא כזה שמצדיק את הסידור המוזר הזה. תתחיל מלפתור את הנושא מול אשתך, ושניכם יחד תפנו אל אמה ותעדכנו אותה על המצב החדש.


----------



## xoxo34 (29/7/13)

מוזר מאד 
נשמע כמו שאמא שלה פשוט מנהלת לה את החיים ושולטת בה מבחינה כלכלית.
לא בריא בכלל ומוזר שאשתך מסכימה לזה.


----------

